
Ask HN: Good forum where indie developer post about ongoing (non-game) projects - honksillet
I&#x27;m looking for a site where developers post about their projects throughout their development up to time of final release.  I know of sites that are game focused but are there any good sites for non-game projects?
======
dmlittle
Checkout IndieHackers
([https://www.indiehackers.com/);](https://www.indiehackers.com/\);) a lot of
people are trying to make viable businesses and post regular updates but there
are a lot of side projects too[1].

[1] [https://www.indiehackers.com/products?commitment=side-
projec...](https://www.indiehackers.com/products?commitment=side-project)

